# insurance types.



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

hey ok i know i should probibly know this but

there are 3 difrent types of insurance ye but what exacadily do thay mean?

3rd party means ???
fully comp means???
and i forgot the name of the other one.

and what is the best for a skyline do you recon?


thanks if you can help me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

3rd party & 3rd party fire and theft are a waste of money, fully com insurance is the way to go.


----------

